
Robocalls, and Their Scams, Are Surging - TravelTechGuy
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/05/06/your-money/robocalls-rise-illegal.html
======
tonyquart
Well, actually there have been hundreds of cases regarding these robocalls
that I have read online since years ago. I think the best thing to do for us
is to just ignore those calls, or hang up on them. I have just read an article
about this at [http://www.whycall.me/news/consumer-wins-
massive-229500-robo...](http://www.whycall.me/news/consumer-wins-
massive-229500-robocall-lawsuit-against-time-warner-cable/). I think it might
be useful for us.

